# PLX - Pyrolyx AG



## System (17 July 2017)

Pyrolyx AG is a German company that has developed a specialised process that transforms waste tyres into high grade, valuable raw materials, primarily recovered Carbon Black, as well as pyrolysis oil and steel recovered from the Pyrolyx process.

It is anticipated that PLX will list on the ASX during August 2017.

http://pyrolyx.com/en/


----------

